# xorg/ati-drivers locking system (9800 Pro)

## spinez

Guys,

I'm trying for 3 days straight to get my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro working with full acceleration with ati-drivers.  I've tried every possible setup that I can imagine.

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 with internal AGP

ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 with external AGP compiled into kernel

ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 with external AGP kernel module

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with internal AGP

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with external AGP compiled into kernel

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with external AGP kernel module

xorg-x11-6.8.99.15

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with internal AGP

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with external AGP compiled into kernel

ati-drivers-8.16.20 with external AGP kernel module

ati's 8.16.20 driver with internal AGP

ati's 8.16.20 driver with external AGP compiled into kernel

ati's 8.16.20 driver with external AGP kernel module

Every single time I try, I get almost exact same behaviour.  I either get a black screen, a garbled screen with a moveable cursor, or my monitor loses signal.  I am never able to kill X (ctrl+alt+backspace) - I am ALWAYS able to ssh into my box and see that the X process is taking up 99.9% CPU.  If I kill the process, the box completely hangs and I have to hard reboot.  If I issue a reboot command, nothing happens.  I'm always left having to hard reboot  :Sad: 

The only time I can get the fglrx driver to work is when I set

    Option "no_dri"                     "yes"but obviously, this isn't helping me since I have no acceleration.  Can anyone help me get this straightened out?

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension
> ...

 

This example shows with UseInternalAGPGART set to "yes" and no kernel modules loaded.

[quote="/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"]

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1043,80b2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1043,80a8 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 1013,6003 card 5053,3357 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1103,0005 card 1103,0001 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 14f1,8800 card 1043,4820 rev 03 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd7efffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xd7000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xe7fe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd6800000/16

(--) PCI: (2:13:0) unknown vendor (0x14f1) unknown chipset (0x8800) rev 3, Mem @ 0xd3000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf8000000 to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xf0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xf0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xf0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.16.20

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.16.20

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.16g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 16 2005 00:15:40

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.16.1-driver-lnx-206829

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xf0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8230f78

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xe8000000 e: 0xf0000000 correcting

(II) window:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) resSize:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) window fixed:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7000000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xe7fe0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: e009  Serial#: 859391308

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 43  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.637 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.297 greenY: 0.610

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.071   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  434 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: T613051C39EL

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL 2005FPW

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 23 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  600 601 605 742 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  480 491 493 525 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  400 457 459 524 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (430, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.16.20

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000009eb

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xf0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd4800000 - 0xd48ffff0 (0xffff1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5000ff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd5801ff0 (0x1ff1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60003f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xd3000000 - 0xd3fffff0 (0xfffff1) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd680fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7fffff0 (0x1fff1) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700fff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009500 (0x101) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b020 (0x21) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b420 (0x21) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b820 (0x21) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xe8701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe8701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.99.15

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card16

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card17

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card18

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card19

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card20

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card21

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card22

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card23

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card24

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card25

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card26

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card27

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card28

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card29

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card30

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card31

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card32

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card33

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card34

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card35

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card36

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card37

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card38

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card39

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card40

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card41

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card42

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card43

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card44

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card45

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card46

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card47

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card48

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card49

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card50

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card51

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card52

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card53

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card54

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card55

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card56

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card57

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card58

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card59

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card60

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card61

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card62

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card63

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card64

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card65

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card66

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card67

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card68

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card69

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card70

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card71

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card72

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card73

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card74

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card75

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card76

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card77

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card78

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card79

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card80

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card81

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card82

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card83

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card84

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card85

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card86

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card87

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card88

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card89

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card90

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card91

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card92

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card93

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card94

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card95

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card96

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card97

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card98

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card99

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card100

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card101

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card102

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card103

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card104

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card105

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card106

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card107

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card108

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card109

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card110

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card111

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice:Last edited by spinez on Tue Sep 06, 2005 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frary

Maybe this one can help you:

```
Specified desktop setup not supported: 8
```

I had that error message because my second device had busID 3:0:1 in xorg.conf ( as it has ever been since I use that card: radeon 9250 ).

In dmesg I found

```
agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode
```

and tried 0:0:0. Now everything works fine, the second monitor ( that got no signal before the change ) works fine now without any other changes..

Just a guess...try

```
dmesg
```

T

----------

## frary

[EDIT] hmm, something is wrong with my forum or browser settings...sorry

----------

## spinez

I'm using the correct PCI device..  any other ideas?

----------

## Septor

Try commenting out the Horizontal and vertical refresh from the monitor section, and adding 1280x1024 to the Display section.

----------

## btlee

I had experienced the same problem, but now it's fine after changing a following option.

try it and then report your result.

```

 Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" 
```

----------

## spinez

I've done both suggestions to no avail.  I'm back to Windows until I can figure this out ;;

----------

